# Blackpool



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Photos taken during the summer 2008 of Blackpool, probably the most famous seaside resort in England, tacky but great! And about to make a comeback!

Blackpool Tower an icon of the British Seaside!










Blackpool Winter Gardens










One of the best examples of Art Deco in the country, and a former Woolworth's shop




























The largest Odeon Cinema built in the country, and now the Gay Nightclub Funny Girls





























Blackpool Grand Theatre










Blackpool Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Blackpool looks nice...


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Any photos of the seaside aspect of Blackpool? I never hear about the British shore.


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, here are some more photos of Blackpool.

Blackpool Tower Towering Over Blackpool










Winter Gardens










Blackpool Has A Lot of Art Deco
































































Blackpool Tower At Night


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool shots. Can anyone give me more info about this place?

I've heard that it "was" the quintessential British vacation destination, but has been neglected...a cheap holiday destination where people party excessively and leave their mark behind...crime that takes advantage of the number of tourists...tacky attractions, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It has to be the most popular and worst british seaside town in Britain! I would be ashamed if a tourist thought that this town represented my country! It truely has passed its best.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Got some nice art deco architecture but also looks run down. Unfortunately.


----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)

cardiff said:


> It has to be the most popular and worst british seaside town in Britain! I would be ashamed if a tourist thought that this town represented my country! It truely has passed its best.


Cardiff, don't be so harsh, Blackpool is on the up and is a wonderful place to have fun.

We have the new prominard coming along nicely:










and the new shopping centre is coming along nicely










We have the trams (and we are getting state of the art trams soon), the piers, the tower ballroom and the pleasure beach and the illuminations.

If anyone wants to see lots of Blackpool pictures, just click this link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=15666571#post15666571

Blackpool does have a lot of problems with decay and drugs as do most UK sea side towns but we are fighting back.

If anyone wants to see a list of the various development projects in Blackpool just click this link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441754


----------



## seasideJI (Sep 15, 2011)

fantastic photos here of blackpool, has anyone got any pictures of the winter gardens and blackpool tower updates, i know a huge amount of money has been spent on both icons.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics of Blackpool....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Reds (Nov 6, 2008)

Blackpool is the most unpretentious town in England, imo, it doesn't try to be anything other than a seaside town with all the tat that goes with it. Having been compelled to spend two hen night week-ends there in the last few years, both to see shows at Funny Girls and Legends, I can see why so many young ones choose it for stag and hen parties.

Besides the tat though, it has a charm all of it's own with some beautiful examples of art deco buildings, and at a time when many town centres are becoming homogenised, Blackpool's difference stands out. Some may say that's not a good thing, but for me Blackpool has a real buzz, and is a wonderful place to walk along the promenade early morning before the town wakes up. I'll always have a soft spot for it, and it's historic Victorian splendour.

It also has the best chippys in England.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There are a lot more classy unknown seaside towns than Blackpool, I doubt the place appeals to most people.


----------

